# Are digital fit floorliners worth it?



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Are custom fit floor liners REALLY worth it?

I was unfortunate enough to be forced to buy my new car in the middle of winter so it's dirty has **** now. Few more weeks and things should be clean enough outside that I'd be willing to spend the time cleaning her.

Once she's clean, I want to keep it clean. But is it worth $200 for these fancy floor liners?

Whats your opinion and experience?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

My friends has them in his 2011 Ford King Ranch truck and he loves everthing about them. He does a lot of hunting and fishing and has nothing but good things to say about them. I think they look really nice and help protect the floor very well, but with that I have bath rugs in my car and they dont bother me at all either. It all really depends on what you are willing to spend and your preference honestly. I hope what I said helps.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bought my husky liners after my first winter, my floors looks brand new still. Cleaned them off today at car wash, was 1/4 in of salt, and and misc crud in the bottoms. 

There are many threads about the weathertech and huskys with photos, I choose the huskys due to price(I got front and back for price of just fronts), and the fact the dead pedal is covered better.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is some forum posts with photos of both to help you see any differences, hope this helps. 

Weathertech:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...tal-fit-all-weather-floor-mats.html#post50106

Husky:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/9593-husky-liners-arrived-today.html


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Husky Liners FTW!! I love mine, excellent fit. I like how they ride over the rear hump as one continuous piece. Driver mat snaps into the factory clips. After this winter they're absolutely filthy. Currently $130 on Amazon.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jandree22 said:


> Driver mat snaps into the factory clips.


Only the new style Husky liners are that way, I still have the original style shown in the post above. These just sit over those clips but don't move since it has so many of those little things poking out all over the bottom. I bought mine when that new style came out, I just happened to get some old stock when I ordered from Summit Racing.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

in a truck, yeah

in a car, just buy another set of carpets and rotate them

i drive in my barefeet or socks, carpet>plastic


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

boraz said:


> in a truck, yeah
> 
> in a car, just buy another set of carpets and rotate them
> 
> i drive in my barefeet or socks, carpet>plastic


Same reason why I have some soft bath rugs in mine lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Only the new style Husky liners are that way, I still have the original style shown in the post above. These just sit over those clips but don't move since it has so many of those little things poking out all over the bottom.


Ah interesting. The snaps on mine do work and fit properly, but take _a lot_ of force to engage... the indentations that sit over the pegs may have actually been less hassle. I agree, either method is just an insurance policy as the spikes underneath the mat do all the work keeping the mats in place.



boraz said:


> i drive in my barefeet or socks, carpet>plastic


I love my Huskys but I have to agree with this. Carpet will probably come back out of storage for sandal season once all the road cinders are finally washed away.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

boraz said:


> in a truck, yeah
> 
> in a car, just buy another set of carpets and rotate them


Why not just do that in the truck too? because these are so much easier to clean and actually catch 99% of the water and crud. With extra carpet and other floormats there is always areas where the mat drains onto your cars carpet or is not covering and gets on your floors still. 

My brother has a 2003 chevy truck with husky liners, was helping him clean last fall and was shocked his 11 year old truck floors look brand new still. This was why I spent the money last fall, every car I have ever driven eventually has destroyed floors. 

Using a carpet cleaner I took 20 containers of black water out of my 2004 cavalier floors in 2008, 4 Wisconsin winters those carpets never recovered(and didn't smell so hot either). Glad I never have to do that with my cruze.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I have them in my cruze and they are fantastic! I actually have the weather techs and I have nothing bad to say about them


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Why not just do that in the truck too? because these are so much easier to clean and actually catch 99% of the water and crud. With extra carpet and other floormats there is always areas where the mat drains onto your cars carpet or is not covering and gets on your floors still.
> 
> My brother has a 2003 chevy truck with husky liners, was helping him clean last fall and was shocked his 11 year old truck floors look brand new still. This was why I spent the money last fall, every car I have ever driven eventually has destroyed floors.
> 
> Using a carpet cleaner I took 20 containers of black water out of my 2004 cavalier floors in 2008, 4 Wisconsin winters those carpets never recovered(and didn't smell so hot either). Glad I never have to do that with my cruze.


not sure i can give an answer that is too logical

in my 3 cherokees i have had pantsaver car mats, then husky liners

then i got a miata with tan carpets and mats and liked the comfort of the carpet remembered that my sister in law got thru the winter with the bath towel method and did a version of that with an extra set of carpeted mats and rotated them

after 5 winters with that approach, no issues...the tan carpets looked great still....until i rolled the car last winter.










so im continuing the rotate the extra carpet method with the cruze.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If that works for you great, but as poor of heater as the cruze has on short trips, I like to be able to remove all moisture from the inside of my car daily so I don't get fogged windows. With the husky liners I can just grab the ice when I get in throw it away, can't do that with a saturated frozen towel or carpeted floor mat. 

The previous winter I dealt with constant fogging of my windows even finding frost on the inside in the AM. When I would get into the car 3 seconds of my breath would fog the windows. This winter with dry floors I had no issues at all. 

I wish I would have had the huskys on my first trip to lake superior, vacuumed 8 times since and probably never will get all that sand out. Second trip, dumped sand out of liner, took 2 seconds. Can't do that with a towel or carpeted floor mat. 

There is really no comparison of the look & function of a good floor liner.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

your last post makes sense

diesel heater works better and i only drive the car 5x a month....3 days i drive 500 miles, the other 2 days 3 miles


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

boraz said:


> your last post makes sense
> 
> diesel heater works better and i only drive the car 5x a month....3 days i drive 500 miles, the other 2 days 3 miles


I wish I had your electric heater! certainly would make the long warm up times a bit more comfortable.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Had the weather techs in my previous tundra front and rears loved em, for the cruze I just got the fronts as I don't have people in the back. It's a small price to pay to keep the Carpets clean. How much would it cost to get the carpets cleaned 50-100 bucks i bet 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Weather techs are worth it. Its like a $300 fine if you're caught wearing sandals or heels or sock feet or anything except proper footwear in nova Scotia so we don't get the luxury of soft wonderful carpet. The fronts and rears of the weathertech mats fit like gloves and look factory, I've even been given compliments.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Husky liners have ridges around them to keep the water on the mat and not spill out onto the floor like the Weather techs do. I personally would recommend the Huskys. they hold up well and keep the carpet clean. As spaced out says there are threads about this topic on the forum already just do a search.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

money_man said:


> Its like a $300 fine if you're caught wearing sandals or heels or sock feet or anything except proper footwear in nova Scotia so we don't get the luxury of soft wonderful carpet.


That's ridiculous. I have better feel and control over the pedals barefoot than in any stuffy rubber soled shoes. But I wouldn't expect a lawmaker to understand that.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> Weather techs are worth it. Its like a $300 fine if you're caught wearing sandals or heels or sock feet or anything except proper footwear in nova Scotia so we don't get the luxury of soft wonderful carpet. The fronts and rears of the weathertech mats fit like gloves and look factory, I've even been given compliments.


oh, its illegal here too

i dont drive to the store w/o my shoes...im on the highway, i slip my shoes off hands free and put em back on hands free, no one will see


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The first time you see a half inch of water trapped in the mat and realize that would normally be absorbed in the carpet and work its way down to the steel floorboards, you will forget the price and pat yourself on the back.

When it is cleanup time and you remove the mats for a wash and notice the carpeting is flawless and dry you will forget the price.

When the above is noted after five years or more of ownership you will forget the price.

So, IMO, admittedly being highly anal, yes, they are worth the price.

Installed in my Silverado (husky),Jeep Commander (husky and weathertech) SRT8 Maggy (husky), Miata (weathertech), Malibu (weathertech), Cruze (weathertech),,,,,and the 18 YO Blazer (husky) I just sold, still with flawless light grey carpets, Yep, I'm a believer.

Almost eight hundred bucks worth.

Do it, you'll thank yourself down the road.

Rob


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Can anyone post a few pics of the drivers side mat. Loke where the foot rest is 

km trying to decide on either one


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Can anyone post a few pics of the drivers side mat. Loke where the foot rest is
> 
> km trying to decide on either one


These links kinda have those pics.




spacedout said:


> Here is some forum posts with photos of both to help you see any differences, hope this helps.
> 
> Weathertech:
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...tal-fit-all-weather-floor-mats.html#post50106
> ...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It only goes about half way up the dead pedal on the weathertechs if that's what you're wondering


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I have Husky front and rears and love them...already cleaned out like a pound of crud and only have had them for 5 months

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Still loving my interior and trunk Husky Liners. They were awesome in this harsh winter. The only downside is when tracking snow into the car, it would melt and get my pant leg wet on the bottom. But I'd rather it be that and not the carpet!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes money man


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the Husky liners and like them. Alot cheaper than the Weathertechs - only product from them worth the money is their window visors imo.

They fit very nice and kept my car very clean during this rough, dirty Chicago winter.

My only gripe is the first one deformed with some use where I set my left foot, near the door on the floor.
They replaced them, and these do the same thing. It irritates me a bit because technically salt could get in there, but it hasn't yet. Who knkows, same thing may happen with WTs.

My vote is Husky


----------



## hargramr (Jul 3, 2013)

I bought the weather tech ones for my Cruze, the Front and Back pair. While they are a little pricey it was easily the best purchase I've made so far! I just wash them when they get dirty! Salt, sand, mud or dirt it doesn't matter!! Will never buy carpet ones again!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

hargramr how long have you had yours


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes very much worth it esp being in MN with all the snow like today.


----------



## Lotus289 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes. Yes they are. I bought my Cruze smack dab in the middle of those nasty snow storms we've had in NW Ohio. I saw how nasty my stock floor mats got in the first two weeks of ownership and decided I'm not having that. After a lot of research I bought a full Husky set: Both from digital fit, rear digital fit, and the digital fit trunk mat. I got all of the interior mats from Amazon for $130ish, and the trunk mat from eBay for $90. That's still cheaper than the WeatherTech full interior set.
The fitment is absolutely perfect. Like everyone else said, the drivers side even utilizes the stock alignment pegs. Also the Husky's cover more of the dead pedal. That was a huge selling feature for me because I actually use that area a lot when my left foot isn't on the clutch. 

Buy the Husky's. It's expensive, but absolutely worth every penny.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought a set of husky liners for the front and back. Absolutely love them. They have clips for the pegs on the driver side, unfortunately I haven't been able to get them snapped together. But since they have some sharp spikes on the bottom they don't shift around. I wish I had bought them sooner! Well worth the money! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hargramr (Jul 3, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> hargramr how long have you had yours


I bought mine in October of 2012. Still look brand new!


----------



## habsfan (Aug 9, 2014)

Has anyone had Their floor posts on the drivers side go lose.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

habsfan said:


> Has anyone had Their floor posts on the drivers side go lose.


I personnally have not, but have tightened several......they simply 'screw' clockwise' into the carpeting.....have a weird expanding thread about as course as a wood screw.

I'm guessing you still have the stock mats that 'snap' onto the peg and on removal, stress it rather hard.....try a little silicone spray on the stud...it'll clip/unclip much easier.

Rob


----------



## Keith H. (Apr 23, 2015)

I purchased the Husky liners as well for my new Cruze TD. They fit well and look nice in the car. The driver side snaps into the factory posts, the passenger side and rear mat use the many pointy nubs on the underside to stay secure. The material is thinner than the WeatherTech liners, but still very nice for the price. 

An Amazon search for "Husky Liners 98161" will bring up the black liners for the Cruze. If you look to the right of the page, you will see the " Other Sellers on Amazon" section. Clicking the blue link at the bottom of the list will open a new window. Then doing a price+shipping lowest first sort will bring up the price of $112.00 & free shipping from the seller Autocare Depot. This is where I purchased mine, and also the best price I could find for the full set. Hope this helps.

Keith


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

Buy them. I have the front, rear and trunk mat for both my Cruze and wife's new Cadillac. Glad I did. Just wish the dead pedal was covered better.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Keith H. said:


> I purchased the Husky liners as well for my new Cruze TD. They fit well and look nice in the car. The driver side snaps into the factory posts, the passenger side and rear mat use the many pointy nubs on the underside to stay secure. The material is thinner than the WeatherTech liners, but still very nice for the price.


You have the newer design of the husky liners, as the original drivers side is just like your passenger side and doesn't clip onto the post but sits over it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes they're worth the money. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I am using the GM all weather mats I bought off eBay for $25 or less. I was looking into those but I didn't think it was worth all that money.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bostonboy said:


> I am using the GM all weather mats I bought off eBay for $25 or less. I was looking into those but I didn't think it was worth all that money.


If you get into your car with snow on your shoes with the GM all weather mat, then turn a corner all that dirty water goes right into the carpet. With a digital floor liner it will hold quite a bit of water before that will happen. Still need to soak up, dump it out or wait until it freezes to clean it every drive though. 

Last winter was my 3rd and my carpets still look brand new, can't say that about any of my previous cars. Previously by three years I could use a carpet cleaner multiple times and always get up dirty black water & the carpets appeared destroyed.


----------



## Yuzu-Limón (Apr 26, 2015)

Any consensus on MaxLiner floor mats?
I purchased a front set off of ebay for 85$..




















Pros:
Price, Hard plastic, fits the carpet holes, option to only buy front row.
Potential Cons: 
smooth plastic backing, hard plastic might too ridged for its own good.


Hard to say this early in the game..I'll have to 'break them in' and report back later.
The true test will be to see how well they stand up to a Minnesota winter.

Being that i work with free range poultry I am positive they will at least keep the floor cleaner than my boots:grin:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

My vote is for the Husky Liners. They are thicker and have a better warranty. I bought mine from AutoAnything. They had a sale going an I got the front / rear and trunk liners for $179.94. The fronts and rear were $125.96 minus the discount and the trunk was $98.96. Discount and price match came to $44.98 off. I bought mine within a month of having the car. Best money I have spent so far. I purchased mine 01DEC2014.

Husky Liners Floor Mats & Liners - #1 Best Price

They also have reviews and comparisons on this page.


----------

